# Modified rat cage.



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

So after a month of having my little PEW fuzzies I've finally modified the large cage that was once just for Cali and Raevin (a super pet multi-level ferret cage).
I've been affectionately calling it my Frankencage  I used 3 rolls of 24"x5' hardware cloth and around 100 neon colored zip ties. Surprisingly it doesn't even look too bad, I was afraid it'd be terribly ugly. Anyway, I've attached a few pictures. let me know what you guys think! Have you ever had to fix a cage up like this for little ratties? Did you do it the same way I did or some other way?


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

ADORABLE,! I love it  some ratties are very lucky


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

I love your cage!!


----------



## Christielynnga (Nov 12, 2012)

It's nice, I love the colors of that cage, and that's a great idea for the bar spacing.


----------

